# What does FTW mean?



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I see it on a lot of forums :?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

*uck the what?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

For the win.

Or, there was a film with Mickey Rourke in called FTW.

*uck the world.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> I see it on a lot of forums :?


Might be one of these

Acronym Definition 
FTW Face the World 
FTW Families Than Work 
FTW Feel The Wind 
FTW Fight to Win 
FTW Florida Tax Watch 
FTW Flying Training Wing 
FTW For the Weak 
FTW For the Win 
FTW For the World 
FTW For Those Wondering 
FTW Forever Two Wheels 
FTW Forget The World (polite form) 
FTW Forschungszentrum Telekommunikation Wien (Vienna, Austria) 
FTW Fort Wainwright, Alaska 
FTW Fort Worth Meacham Field (Airport Code) 
FTW Forward Towards Wing (Hattrick, online game) 
FTW Free the Weed 
FTW Free the Whales 
FTW Free Trade Wharf 
FTW Future Technology Workshop

but probably not. Did you mean WTF? in which case...

Joe :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Must be "For The Win" judging from the context


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Must be "For The Win" judging from the context


That makes a nice change. Pleased about that.

Joe


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

"Fuck The Wonky"


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> "Fuck The Wonky"


Is 'wonky' another word for 'Greek'.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

*uck that *anker


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Fat Titted Woman?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

You sure it wasn't BTW?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Fcuking Time Waster :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

FTW means:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

You are dyslexic.

:wink:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTCool said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I see it on a lot of forums :?
> ...


Joe you definatly have toooooo much time on your hands m8 :wink:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

No, it is definitely "For The Win".

Another Americanism I think. There is also the imaginatively thought out FTL - For the Loss.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

TTCool said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I see it on a lot of forums :?
> ...


Have you been on Wikipedia :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Flavour (of) the Week?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Full time Wonky?


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Fun through work :twisted:


----------

